
Email Could Deliver the “Internet of the Future” - digitalcre8
https://uxdesign.cc/could-email-deliver-the-internet-of-the-future-b510e957c150
======
digitalcreate
Hi all, I wrote this article, and I'm wanting to hear thoughts from the
developer community about interactive email, and Google's AMP for Email as I
write part 2 of the article.

